# brightness very high FreeBSD 11.1



## hamtaro (May 18, 2018)

Hi, I have a laptop pavilion G6 AMD with radeon chip family Northern Islands. I installed Xorg with PKG but the brightness ist too high, my driver ist VESA. Before in FreeBSD 10 radeon driver exist but now not. And when I compiled FreeBSD and Radeon driver to appear black lines...


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

Try loading acpi_video(4), it may or may not work for your laptop though. But it's worth trying.


----------



## hamtaro (May 18, 2018)

Thanks for respond me. acpi_video dont work but, I found a "solution": I use xbrightness (for example xbrightness 22000) and open mednafen, load a game and automatically the brightness down. Its strange but its working.


----------

